# Coding 7 series F02 2013?



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

cuorealfa1 said:


> what i mean is:
> 
> In the ECU "FZD" there are these settings:
> 
> ...


It was "nicht aktiv"


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello guys,
Just I coding my F31 from April 2014 with HU_ENTRYNAV.
I see the new options in my EntryNav but I can't check it 

What can I do ?

See the attachament...


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

ionutmaruta said:


> Hello guys,
> Just I coding my F31 from April 2014 with HU_ENTRYNAV.
> I see the new options in my EntryNav but I can't check it
> 
> ...


It should work if you have an alarm.

Coded this on 5 different cars, no problem.


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't have an external alarm (ie. aftermarket alarm.)
I don't think my car has an OEM alarm... Like I said, I coding the modue HU_ENTRYNAV ---> ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM ---> aktive
The comment is simple: Adds iDrive setting to turn on/off the audible confirmation when Alarm is armed. 
I see the option in the iDrive, but I can't check it anymore


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

ionutmaruta said:


> I don't have an external alarm (ie. aftermarket alarm.)
> I don't think my car has an OEM alarm... Like I said, I coding the modue HU_ENTRYNAV ---> ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM ---> aktive
> The comment is simple: Adds iDrive setting to turn on/off the audible confirmation when Alarm is armed.
> I see the option in the iDrive, but I can't check it anymore


No alarm = no lock confirm. So why add the option?


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Msb12i said:


> No alarm = no lock confirm. So why add the option?


Because I don't know if I have the alarm or not from the factory.
I thought the option activate the alarm


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

ionutmaruta said:


> Because I don't know if I have the alarm or not from the factory.
> I thought the option activate the alarm


1) look up the VIN number and check for the Alarm option

2) check for sensors of the alarm










3) close car with person inside and wait 30 seconds.

4) Throw in a window


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

There is no alarm option in the bimmer.work options.
I must have something like this?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=984349


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

ionutmaruta said:


> There is no alarm option in the bimmer.work options.
> I must have something like this?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=984349


Yes

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=966607

*S197A Acoustic and visible alarm system
*


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Msb12i said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=966607
> 
> ...


Bad news  Thanks mate. So I have to re-coding my car to remove that option


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

ionutmaruta said:


> Bad news  Thanks mate. So I have to re-coding my car to remove that option


You can code HORN_AT_SECURE, so it horn's when the engine is running and you lock it from outside.


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

I have that the option coded, but not from me. I don't like it, because the horn is too loud and I can hear the sound of it for two times


----------

